# Horrible Lying Digital Pregnancy Test??



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

Tell me I not the only one.

Took a "pregnant" or "not pregnant" clear plan test - 99.9% accurate test this weekend, and ended up in the hospital for hydration (ended up being an allergic reaction to zithromycin) and also to learn that I was NOT pregnant.









I am really not ok - I am sooo bitter and an emotional wreck about this. They drew 2 seperate sample to make sure there wasnt an error in the hospital. So I am 100% confident the test was wrong.

Please tell me I am not the only one in the 0.1%.


----------



## firstwomantomars (Mar 2, 2005)

What a weekend!

I don't have any experience with false BFP but wanted to say









Hang in there...


----------



## risen_joy (Jan 22, 2006)

monocyte -







I FEEL YOUR PAIN!!! My ds was born 8/2005. I had 2 days of spotting in oct, one in nov and NOTHING since. Took a hpt on Christmas day and it was an instant, dark lined BFP. Mid january (while waiting for doc appt) I took the left over test and it was a BFN







. I went to $tree, bought 10 more and they were all neg.









All that said - I'm sorry for your false pos! I think the hpt should have been perfected to the point of NEVER chancing that! I'll be praying for you while I pray for me too.

Ellie


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

False positives are actually VERY rare. The only way to get a flase positive is to have the test be really messed up, like, totally chemically altered, so that it shows positive when it is not. Again, this doesn't happen a lot. (there is also a deadly type of tumor that produces HCG that will show up as a false positive, again this is VERY rare)

HOWEVER, what is VERY common, is to simply have a very early miscarriage....conception takes place, HCG (the chemical the test tests for) starts being produced....enough such that you might get a +++ on a sensitive test..but..something goes wrong, generally some sort of extreme genetic ooopsie that results in the blastocyst/embryo not being able to ever be a living child, and so the pregnancy stops, and then you are not pregnant anymore. This is frequently what happenes when you are late, test, get a positive, but then like a day or two (or week, whatever) later, your period starts, you test again, and it is negative......The first test wasn't **wrong**..at the time, it was right...it was just not meant to be.

I am so sorry for you! Regardles of what happened, it must be devastating to not be preggo when you had wanted to be...it took me 4 horrible years of infertiltiy treatment to get my dd, so I truly sympathize.

Of course, I can not possivbly know what happened for sure in your case..it *is* possible you got one of the truly defective tests........but I just wanted to put this out there, because the belief that pregnancy test are often wrong is really untrue, and I wanted to clarify/inform for women who might not know. They really are 99.9% accurate.


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

It was a rollercoater of a weekend firstwomentomars, one I hope never to ride again.

Thanks risen_joy - I do feel your pain, it is such a heart breaking experience to go through. I also wish you the best...

Thanks bobandjess99 - I know all about what *could* have happened to the test, (I am a lab tech and do them all the time, and have seen my share of false positives for other medical conditions, and false negatives as well.) Thankfully none of that is true in my case - even the mc. That was my first thought, but, I havent bled in 40-50 days, and before that hadnt bled in over 3 years. Ultrasound confirmed that there is no way I could have been pg, as my lining is not ready for an implant, and my hormones indicated that I most likely have not ovulated as well. We also have gone though years of primary infertility, and now entering second infertility, and it hurts so much more this time around.

I ended up calling the company to inform them of this error, and they immediately send me out 5 new test (which I soon pass off to a friend with the story of not to trust them entirely). After going through a list of question (and discussing the case with my mw also), the company confirmed that it was a faulty test, and it does happen - as nothing is ever 100%. And I think it is important for others to know this does happen, it may be rare, but, every pos test should be confirmed for some of the reasons you mentioned, like choriocarcinoma and mc.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry--what a let down. :*(

I had a similar thing happen last month...I was 5 days late, used an HPT from Target, watched the urine move across the windows and see a line. It's very, very faint, but it showed up immediately. Showed it to my dh and a friend and they both agreed that it was a faint line. Since I had an ectopic last year, I called my obgyn to confirm by blood test. The next day, they inform me that it was negative (hcg was a 2). I was completely devastated. I got my period the next day, too. We are also experiencing infertility issues (I have PCOS) and it's just so heartbreaking. More







for you!


----------

